# DNATA Travel Card?



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

I just read in a book that holders of a "DNATA Travel Card" are entitled to first class lounge facilities at the airport. Anyone know what this is? can anyone get one?

thanks!


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

I got a UAE gate card from Dnata last week. Cost AED 220. Took about 1/2 hour to sort out. I understood it was for passing thru immigration faster as you details are already on the data base c/w figure prints.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ExpatAl said:


> I got a UAE gate card from Dnata last week. Cost AED 220. Took about 1/2 hour to sort out. I understood it was for passing thru immigration faster as you details are already on the data base c/w figure prints.


Do Dnata charge an Admin fee? It's only 200AED from DXB for an e-gate card (as of last week anyway)


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm not sure that this thing is the same as an e-gate card. Do you have access to the first class lounge with an e-gate card? There is nothing else about the mysterious "travel card" in the book beyond that sentence. 

I'm all for the e-gate card though, I hate waiting in line!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

veroli said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not sure that this thing is the same as an e-gate card. Do you have access to the first class lounge with an e-gate card? There is nothing else about the mysterious "travel card" in the book beyond that sentence.
> 
> I'm all for the e-gate card though, I hate waiting in line!


Nope, no access to any lounges as far as I know. To be honest though with the speed of check in and going through passport control with an e-gate card, I don't really spend more time in the airport than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Egate cards do not give you lounge access. You only get that by travelling in the appropriate class or by having the right airline loyalty card.

I have never heard of a Dnata travel card in all the time I have been here.


-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Nope, no access to any lounges as far as I know. To be honest though with the speed of check in and going through passport control with an e-gate card, I don't really spend more time in the airport than absolutely necessary.


Good one I thought I as going to have to do a thread search for where you mentioned this b4. I'm travelling back to Dubai first week in January can I get an e-gate card then and where can I get it from at dxb Crazy?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Good one I thought I as going to have to do a thread search for where you mentioned this b4. I'm travelling back to Dubai first week in January can I get an e-gate card then and where can I get it from at dxb Crazy?


You'll have to go through passport control as normal if you're coming in as it's in the departure area. I'd wait until you're next flying out.

You go in to Departures, to the right of Area C and up the Escalator. There is a food court area, just before you get to it turn left and you will see the office with a ticket machine outside. You take a ticket, go grab a coffee and by the time you get back your number should be up on the display. It takes about 10mins to process and get the card and then you're good to go from then on

HTH


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great thanks crazy. I'll do that when I go to Bali in Feb. Does it have any effect on how fast you check in or only when coming back into dxb


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Great thanks crazy. I'll do that when I go to Bali in Feb. Does it have any effect on how fast you check in or only when coming back into dxb


It speeds things up both ways!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hippie done yr good deed for the night


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Hippie done yr good deed for the night


whoops that was supposed to be yippie, hoorah.
And are you any good at super slow computer diagnosis, screens fixed now but the laptop is so slow I have to spend about 10 times the amount of time I should be spending waiting for sites or anything else I do on it to start up. would it help to free up my memory by backing up to external drive and moving some programs to it. I refuse to use a frown Christmas day


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> whoops that was supposed to be yippie, hoorah.
> And are you any good at super slow computer diagnosis, screens fixed now but the laptop is so slow I have to spend about 10 times the amount of time I should be spending waiting for sites or anything else I do on it to start up. would it help to free up my memory by backing up to external drive and moving some programs to it. I refuse to use a frown Christmas day


It's good practice to reformat your hard drive every couple of months and then reinstall all your programs to a baseline. You can get a backup program that will do it automatically

Alternatively:


Defrag your hard-drive (Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> *Disk Defragmenter*)

Make sure your Antivirus and Firewall is up to date

Clear out your cookies, stored internet files & history in Internet Explorer

Uninstall any programs that you don't use. 

Avoid 'dodgy' sites

HTH & Merry Christmas


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's good practice to reformat your hard drive every couple of months and then reinstall all your programs to a baseline. You can get a backup program that will do it automatically
> Alternatively:
> 
> 
> ...


What progams are available


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have a look at this website which gives you the reviews of the top ten

Disk Imaging Software Review 2009 - TopTenREVIEWS

You can usually find free versions of this software on the front of computer magazines too.

HTH


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm trying to find where my cookies are can you tell me where the cookie jar is kept. can't defrag till I gain a little more disk space. See I'm serious Im doing it.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I see your offline its OK found the cookie jar and disposed of all the stale cookies , internet files and history etc and am transfering files to external drive, to free up disk space for defragging. I'm excited I hope this works


----------



## veroli (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the e-gate info. I think my mystery lounge card was exactly what it sounds like...sigh...too good to be true. Merry Christmas, and thanks again!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh crap still as slow as a wet week


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

If you want lounge access, get an American Express card that has that as one of the benefits.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Re Egate cards. You always used to be able to get them in T1 just before passport control, so I am sure there will be the same facility in T3.

-


----------

